# Hey there evryone.



## scorpio1980 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm new to chat and just lookin for some real feedback on a product I found. (Bjorklund  Methylrostanolone)  anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*scorpio1980* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## helenk579 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World-pharma.org


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 8, 2010)

Du Hello!


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

welcome friend!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there,

thanks for joining us!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2010)

scorpio1980 said:


> I'm new to chat and just lookin for some real feedback on a product I found. (*Bjorklund  Methyldrostanolone*)  anyone care to enlighten me?



Never heard of it until your post. Google offers...

*Bjorklund *is a company that sees bodybuilders as its main customer base, although its products are reportedly suitable for athletes and other fitness enthusiasts, including those who are just starting out on the path to health, fitness and a strong, lean, powerful body. 

  The company claims to use biochemists and other experts in nutrition and chemistry to create its supplements, which they say are aimed at boosting stamina for training, helping to reduce fat and build muscle and provide the nutrients and energy needed to withstand challenging fitness regimens.  

  Currently, it is offer consumers the product *Methyldrostanolone*, a powerful compound for bodybuilders. According to the official website, this company does its own testing on all raw materials it uses and has plans to expand into producing more cutting edge supplements. 

*Products*

At the time of this review, the major product made by this company is Methyldrostanolone, an anabolic steroid that the company says was one of the first ingredients to rewrite the hormone landscape. This product contains a 10 mg dose of 17-0-demethyl-5-o-androst-3-one. Like many products used by bodybuilders, this product is meant to be used in cycles. The manufacturer warns it should not be used by those under 21 years of age or by people who undergo testing for athletic competition or employment purposes. 

*Muscle Building Products* 

  Bjorklund Methyldrostanolone 

*Price* 

  At the time this review was being written, a 30 count package of Methyldrostanolone cost $34.99 on the company website. However, we also found it for $19.99 on a retail site that sells nutritional supplements at a discount. 

*Website* 

  This company maintains an official website— bjorklundnutrition.com/—that provides information on its products, which, at the time of this review, consisted of one supplement, Methyldrostanolone. Currently, it is possible to order this product directly from the company using the website. 

*Final Facts* 

  Bjorklund Nutritional Supplements manufactures and markets a special formulation of Methyldrostanolone. This anabolic steroid used by bodybuilders and weightlifters is said to have a high bioavailability and is known to ] produce lean muscle mass and definition, along with improving performance and recovery. At this time, this substance is openly sold over the counter in the United States. The company website has a feature for asking questions about the product and its use and for leaving feedback. In addition, the product can currently be purchased directly from the company and from other online retailers.

Fwiw, I wasn't able to access the Bjorklund website.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2010)

helenk579 said:


> Hi, I am a new member of forum. *Would a  newcomer be warmly welcome here? *Good day you guys!!!



Welcome, new member. And _yes!_


----------

